# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  rHGH BRANDS QUALITY BLOOD CHECK

## BJJ

*rHGH BRANDS QUALITY BLOOD CHECK*

IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_____________*238*________________________________*461*_________________*520*______________*144*____________*455*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0 - 10]________________*11,1*_______________*10,5*_____________*22,2*________________*25,7*______________*3,3*____________*63,3*

.................................................. ........*EuroHormones*
.................................................. .....................................*Generic Green*
.................................................. .................................................. .............*HardCoreGrowth*
.................................................. .................................................. ..............................................*Hyge.tropin*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......................*Somatrope*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...............................................*Hypertropin*

*Notes:*
Injection time: 5:30 am
Days: 7
Blood work time: 8:00 am
Amount injected: 4 iu
Injection site: oblique
Injection type: sub-q

----------


## BJJ

.....

----------


## BJJ

.....

----------


## BJJ

.....

----------


## Far from massive

BJJ,

I am not sure if I am reading this correctly. At the top are you showing the results of taking various brands of HGH for 1 week at a dose of 4 IU ? If so the Hard Core, Hyge.Tropin and Hypertropin look like the clear winners and no suprize the generic greens look like you get what you pay for.

If this is indeed what I am looking at much thanks for a valuable service.

----------


## BJJ

Yes you read that correctly, but only hyge was able to raise my igf-1 beyond its natural limit.

----------


## Far from massive

I thought your baseline values were the ones to the left of the range values, so I thought that your baselines were.

IGF-1 (baseline value 135 ng/ml) where the normal range was [96-494]
HGH (baseline value .3) where the normal range was [0-10] 

What were your baselines, please feel free to "Reply with Quote" and insert the correct values where I have erred as that would be the easiest way for me to understand it ( I am a little slow LOL)

----------


## BJJ

> I thought your baseline values were the ones to the left of the range values, so I thought that your baselines were.
> 
> IGF-1 (baseline value 135 ng/ml) where the normal range was [96-494]
> HGH (baseline value .3) where the normal range was [0-10] 
> 
> What were your baselines, please feel free to "Reply with Quote" and insert the correct values where I have erred as that would be the easiest way for me to understand it ( I am a little slow LOL)


What you thought was correct.
My baselines were the ones indicated on the left as you stated.
What is the problem?

----------


## BJJ

I see now, the "beyond its natural limit" made the confusion.

I meant, only hyge. brought my igf-1 levels beyond the max indicated lab result for someone of my age.

----------


## Far from massive

Ohh, now I understand completely what you were saying, thanks for the replies. And again thanks for the thread this is a great service as there is so much distrust of HGH but no real answers, its great to see you taking the time to do an a-b test with results vs baseline.

----------

